# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Kostenübernahme bei Privatversicherung?

## butterfly

Hallöle!

Ich hab da mal ne ganz ander Frage: 
Mein Mann hat zwei PET-CT mit verschiedenen Kontrastmitteln hinter sich, für die wir nun die Rechnung bekommen haben. Diese beläuft sich auf schlappe 5000 Euro!
Wir sind privat versichert, mit Beihilfe und haben alles sofort eingereicht. 
Übernehmen die Kassen das alles ?
Zumal wir diese Woche zwei Termine für ein MRT haben, einmal mit Kontrastmittel, einmal ohne. Es geht aber nicht ohne die Untersuchungen!
Wer kennt sich damit aus?
Wie sollen wir uns verhalten, wenn nicht alles übernommen wird? Kann man Widerspruch einlegen?

Wäre für viele antworten dankbar...

butterfly

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Buttefly,

das Metstasen da sind, ist doch bekannt, was sollen diese umfangreichen Bildgebungen? 

Was für Therapien gibt es, was soll gemacht werden, wenn eine neue, damals nicht gesehene, oder gewachsene Metastase dargestellt wird?

Ich kontrolliere lediglich alle Jahre durch Knochenszintin den Metastasenfortschritt. Ich habe in allen Jahren kein PET/CT gemacht, was interessiert mich eine evtl. LK Metastasenzunahme, die bei der vorhandenen Menge gar nicht festgestellt werden kann. Mit dem gesparten Geld, kann ich anderweitig mehr anfangen. 

Das ist nur die Meinung eines Laien!

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## butterfly

@HansiB,

So einfach ist das nun auch wieder nicht!!

Es hat nämlich alles einen tiefen Sinn!

Einige Gründe, es gibt noch viel mehr:
Knochenszinti als Vergleich zum Vorjahr, PET-CT zur Abklärung, ob Weichteile befallen sind und MRT, weil Metastasen auf Nerven drücken (neurologische Ausfallerscheinungen!) 

Geplante neue Therapien ist Chemo und Bestrahlung, und da muss man schon wissen, wo genau! man kann ja schlecht in die Mikrowelle springen...

Nebenbei bemerkt würde ich mit dem Geld auch lieber in den Urlaub fahren!


butterfly

----------


## Pinguin

*5.000  für PET/CT*

Hallo butterfly, verzeih mir bitte, dass ich diesen Beitrag schlicht anzweifeln möchte, wenn es sich tatsächlich um eine PET/CT handelt, bei der ohnehin immer ein Kontrastmittel erforderlich ist, und zwar entweder Cholin bevorzugt für Gewebeüberprüfungen oder F 18, das bei der Feststellung von Knochenmetastasen in erster Linie eingesetzt wird. Als Privatpatient mit den üblichen Multiplikatoren habe ich für eine Cholin-11-PET/CT mit anschließender endorektaler MRT, also Einsetzung einer Spule in Ulm bei Prof. Reske incl. aller notwendigen Medikamente und erforderlicher Instrumenten-Anteile und incl. eines ausführlichen schriftlichen Befundberichtes Euro 2.500 und ein paar kleine Euro-Beträge zwischen 10 und 50 bezahlt - die exakte Summe könnte ich nur aus meinen Kontoauszügen von 2007 ermitteln. Prof. Reske hatte sich noch zusätzlich, ohne eine Extra-Fakturierung vorzunehmen, die Zeit genommen, den gesamten Befund vor Ort am Bildschirm mir persönlich  zu erläutern. Ich kann Dir nur dringend empfehlen, die von Dir geschilderte Rechnungslegung überprüfen zu lassen, falls Deine Krankenkasse das nicht ohnehin verlangen wird. Die mir bekannten Kosten für eine MRT einer bestimmten Körperregion liegen zwischen 700 und 1.200 , wobei eine Spektroskopie besonderns für den Lymphbereich auch zuverlässige Anhaltspunkte bietet, soll heißen brauchbare Ergebnisse liefert.

----------


## butterfly

Hallo Hutschi!

Erst mal vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Es gab ZWEI Untersuchungen, mit den beiden von Dir genannten Kontrastmitteln. Dann kommt der Betrag doch hin.....?!

Wer muss denn die Rechnungslegung überprüfen? Ziemlich detilliert sind sie jedenfalls.

butterly

----------


## HansiB

> @HansiB,
> 
> Knochenszinti als Vergleich zum Vorjahr, PET-CT zur Abklärung, ob Weichteile befallen sind und MRT, weil Metastasen auf Nerven drücken (neurologische Ausfallerscheinungen!) 
> 
> Geplante neue Therapien ist Chemo und Bestrahlung, und da muss man schon wissen, wo genau! man kann ja schlecht in die Mikrowelle springen...
> 
> 
> butterfly


Liebe Butterfly, 

ich habe da eine andere "Denke", ich kenne "Bestrahlungserfolge" von Metastasen und auch von Chemo und habe eine andere Einstellung dazu.

Was geschieht, wenn noch nicht jetzt, aber evtl. später, Lebermetastasen gesichtet werden? Ich weiss nicht was unsere Freunde mit inzwischen gewachsenen Lebermetastasen machen. Sie schweigen darüber.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Ich weiss nicht was unsere Freunde mit inzwischen gewachsenen Lebermetastasen machen. Sie schweigen darüber.


Dem einen geht es nicht wirklich gut. Die Leberwerte sind katastrophal und die Ärzte schauen ziemlich ratlos aus.

WW

----------


## Pinguin

*Ratlosigkeit*

Lieber Winfried, sicher hattest Du auch gelesen, was als Echo auf meinen Beitrag zu SIRT nur herausgekommen ist. Es ist schon tragisch, wenn man grübelt und grübelt und einem nichts mehr einfällt.

*"Es ist recht häufig viel besser, die Bedrängten sich ausreden und ausschreien zu lassen, als ihnen zur Geduld zu reden und zu raten"*
(Wilhelm Raabe, deutscher Erzähler)

----------


## butterfly

Hallo HansiB,

was meinst du mit "andere Denke"? Welche Meinung vertrittst du denn?
Kannst das näher erläutern??

Danke,
butterfly

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo zusammen, 

butterfly stellt eine Frage zur Versicherung. Konkrete Antwort bekommt sie keine (ich kann sie nicht geben, weil ich das deutsche Recth nicht kenne), dafür entsteht unter Führung von HansiB ein Gespräch über die Behandlung von Metastasen. Ist butterfly damit geholfen? Hat sie die Antwort bekommen, die sie gesucht hat?

Jürg

----------


## Heribert

Hallo butterfly,
als Beihilfeberechtigter mit Restkostenversicherung bei der PKV müssen lediglich die medizinisch erforderlichen Kosten nach der GOÄ abgerechnet werden. Je nach Leistung sind Hebesätze der GOÄ vereinbart, die bestimmte Grenzen nicht überschreiten dürfen:
Für reine ärztliche Leistungen 2,3-fach, in besonders begründeten Ausnahmefällen bis zum 3,5-fachen SatzFür medizinisch-technische Leistungen 1,8-facher SatzFür Laborleistungen 1,15-facher SatzFür Versandkosten etc. tatsächliche Aufwendungen
So ist es also unwahrscheinlich, dass ihr auf irgentwelche Kosten sitzen bleibt, die nicht sowieso im Beihilferecht ausgeklammert sind. Siehe auch hier http://www.e-bis.de/goae/defaultFrame.htm und hier http://www.beamten-online.de/informa...hilferecht/765

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## butterfly

Hallo Jürgvw,

vielen Dank für Deinen Kommentar! Ich hatte mich über die Beiträge auch schon gewundert!!

Hallo Heribert,
der link ist spitze, werde die Seite gleich mal "studieren"!

Ganz lieben Dank,

butterfly

----------


## HansiB

> Dem einen geht es nicht wirklich gut. Die Leberwerte sind katastrophal und die Ärzte schauen ziemlich ratlos aus.
> 
> WW


Lieber Winfried, 
woher die Leberprobleme, Metastasen von den Knochenmetastasen, oder Vergiftungen durch jahrelange Medikation? Ketokonazol, du erinnerst dich an meine grausigen Leberwerte damals?

Ich kann nur aus dem Bauch, meine langjährige Entgiftung der Leber mit Zellulärer Bierhefe empfehlen. Ich würde es unbedingt einnehmen. Info evtl. von Heinrich Metz und Prof. Abderhalden!

Meine Leberwerte sind vom GGT abgesehen im Normalbereich, das hilft dir natürlich nicht.
Ich fahre morgen nach Markt Berolzheim und werde Thaller danach fragen. Er therapiert viele austherapierte Krebse u.a. auch Pankreas und solche von denen ich noch nie was gehört habe.
Die Ratlosigkeit der Ärzte kennen wir ja. Arbeitest du noch, wie bewqeglich bist du?

Bei Leberkrebs / Metastasen und der OP, ist das Problem, die nicht sichtbaren Lebermetastasen. Ergebniss einer Diskusion mit einem OP Spezialisten, der sonst eigentlich gerne "Schnippelt"

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------

